# Do you have a favorite bloodline?



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Let's get things kicked off in this forum...

Do you have a favorite bloodline? If so, what is it, and why is it your favorite?

I don't have a favorite bloodline personally, I never was real big on bloodlines. To me, a pit is a pit, and I like them all, large or small. That's not to say that I don't think that dogs of a certain bloodline are beautiful, I just don't have any preference.



What about you?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Mayday bred dogs, when done right. Unfortunately it seems that everyone and their mother has the blood, and a lot of it IS overrated. But that doesn't undermine the great dogs that have come from this line.


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*well...*

I used to be heavy into the Redboy.. but now I am moving to bigger things, and even though I still oen 3 dogs with Redoby in thier peds.. I am now into Choas/Watchdog bloodlines....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

From previously owning one, my current fav line would have to be Sorrells. Based on his performance, wind, drive, mouth, heart, stamina, loyalty etc. He was one outstanding dog! I have much respect for this line for creating such a wonderful dog.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

This is my 1st pittie and he's got Chaos/Watchdog blood. He's the best dog IMO for me so I guess Chaos/Watchdog is my favorite. LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I too do not have a favorite bloodline. I love the way Rebel looks so I guess if I were to buy a APBT I would get one from that line which I think is TNT not sure tho.:hammer: Andy has said many a times what bloodline he has but it is in one ear and out the other.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the Lar-San line. But I don't think I really have a favorite. I have seen dogs from different bloodlines and always found one I liked.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well I too do not have a favorite bloodline. I love the way Rebel looks so I guess if I were to buy a APBT I would get one from that line which I think is TNT not sure tho.:hammer: Andy has said many a times what bloodline he has but it is in one ear and out the other.


Yeah Rebel is TNT


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

i also like the sorrells, and i also like the ofrn lines, such as norrod's, ironline, red devil, turtle buster, the list goes on... i prefer a small, compact pit, with wind, drive, and great personality's.

but i really just like all pit's.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ofrn,{sarona}and its no secret i like the performance "mutts"....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

What I like, ELI/OFR. I like some of the less heard about OFR but I like what the two combined produce.

Yess Rebel is TNT bred which is basically ELI/Watchdog BUT NOT THE WATCHDOG OF TODAY.


----------



## gumbyjohn (Jul 28, 2012)

Game dogs: I used to be into the Jeep stuff big time. With Tramp Red Boy cross-even better. However, their drive made them hard to control. I had a Patrick's female who would listen well and was easy to handle. I also had an OFRN female. Good dog, but hard to bond with.
Weight Pull: I don't have a clue. I hear Chevy Red Dog is a good bloodline. I hope so. I just ordered a pup down from him


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmm I like a few! My favs are OFRN, Eli, Jeep, Redboy, Jocko, Carver and Bolio


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Im still new to the bloodlines aspect of things. And with Odin being a shelter rescue, I don't know what lines I have experience with. Lol. I do want to get a WP dog eventually, so we'll see what I get. I do like the jeep dogs though, they look like they could handle anything.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Folks may have A "favorite" by today's standards.
My experience from when bloodlines, in breeding, crossing out, looking for A blood nic, it wasn't really A "favorite".
More of A preference for the foundation then looking for the ideal mating/cross.
Some guys would have from one to several isolated or contained blood lots on their yard. Random dog on dog breeding,with serious owners never happened. And on A few occasions, when A dog got loose and was caught in A breeding that was unwanted or undesired, the puppies never got out of the sack. They were disposed of IMMIDIATELY.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorrells and Bolio.
I'd love to have a Sorrells/ Bolio Cross. That would be awesome.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I absolutely agree with William in terms of today standards..

Most have never truly experienced let alone handled a hound with drive, thus not knowing how to properly handle and scared .. The idea of a favorite line is fine, i'm sure most willingly or unwillingly lean to a specific line or yard for one reason or another.. However in the end what should matter most is their ability to align not only heritage and genes but prove themselves worthy of such a meaningful state.

I personally have had the most success with Carver/Carver crossed stock.. Rugged, mouthy, obedient and willing.. However i'm not going to shun away from any other stock just because of the names involved..this or that.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

I like them all.


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

I breed AKC/UKC dogs. I founded my kennel with Gaff, Perdue, and Storytime. I also have Sierra/Michl R and Fraja/Sindelar bred dogs for use as out crosses between generations.


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

I really like the chinaman bloodline and some midnight cowboy bloodlines!


----------



## AJs Dogs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Frisco*

I prefer the Frisco dogs, but a good dog bred to a good dog is often better than a pedigree at all. There are a lot of good bloodlines, i've seen and had alot of them, you just have to find the good dogs.-And then know what to do with em.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevy for sure. I love the size and I've never met a Chevy dog with a bad attitude. They're all layed back, calm, sweet, gentle giants.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Chevy would that be the whopper blood?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

well my first pedigreed dog is comin my way in april and she is Redboy/Jocko with a splash of Eli. sooo we'll go with RBJ


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah Chevy is Eddington blood off of whopper. Every Chevy dog is whopper but not every whopper dog is Chevy....


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I thought that is the CHevy dog you were talking bout son of wanna be a whopper. I see Good weight pull blood. I can't say I would call it an APBT bloodline but they do well in the APA for sure.

Odin YOu are going to have heck of a dog on your hands the blood in that dog is really pretty nice. Good luck with her.?.?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Idk if id call anyone's dog a true pitbulls. With all the hung papers in the past who knows what's in anything they own.. that being said chevy is the most winning weightpull dog ever. I know all the stories and have my own take on everything. All I know is that Chevy defiantly wasn't a "bully".... He was bred for function not for a big head sloppy face and huge numbers on a scale. He was bred for a job and he and his offspring all stomped the competition in it...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha yeah Man I happen to know a bit bout CHevy. I know a bit about the whopper dogs. I am blessed to have friend who where at Eddingtons house on a weekly, they happen to have one of few dog to beat chevy on more then one occasion and he was not a mix. I do not mean any disrespect just pointing out facts. best of luck with your dogs. I myself like to see them big ole dogs on the track.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> Odin YOu are going to have heck of a dog on your hands the blood in that dog is really pretty nice. Good luck with her.?.?


yeah ive been warned that shes a lil fireball, but if the breeder has faith in me then thats what matters. its a unique situation and im willing to give it a whirl.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I never felt u were disrespectful. Not saying Chevy never got beat just saying he was what a 27x ace of ace. Darryl Spaulding did a hell of a job with Chevy. I completely understand and respect everyone's opinions about Chevy. Doesn't change what he was or what he accomplished. Also how did you know someone that had a pitbull competing in chevys weightclass that wasn't a mix? Chevy was over 100#s and every pitbull purest will tell u a real pit never weighs over 65#s. (Not calling u a liar or even implying just wanted to gain the knowledge.) Now the whole Chevy was bully is touchy to me. Was a mix breed? The possibility exists. Was he a bully absolutely not. He's an xl dog. Im more than happy to refer to my dog as an xl instead of a pitbull(which the adba and ukc say he is) but I don't want him being called a bully. Chevy dogs are athletic not fat show dogs lol. Anyone with any history with a Chevy dog would say the same lol. Alls good I dnt take the boars too serious just like to state my feelings as much as to hear others(as long as its respectful)


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

All good and much respect but I know for fact that talon beat him he was owned by my buddy pres. of my ADBA club. And the class tops out at 75 pounds. THis dog was from eddingtons yard I beleive but I will ask. No chevy is far from bully but Whopper was a French Mastiff APBT mix. that is fact. Talon was a big white dog that rocked it but was gone to young. I don't know much bout Chevy him self but know he ignited the fire that had the ADB change from doing most weight pulled to most body pound to keep the giant mixed dogs from beating up on the smaller APBT.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

My boy is a little frenchie in the face fore sure. Until the adba and ukc change their registry I gotta call him what his papers say. That's why I generally refer to him as simply a xl. As to not ruffle feathers. I knew what he was when I bought him but he's what I wanted. My lifestyle doesn't permit me having a game bred dog. Please find out what you can about that talon dog id love to know more about him. My male is currently training for weightpull and I hope he shows his ancestors greatness in competition.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

We got a club meeting this weekend. I will ask. I got a pic of him nice big dog too. I understand what you mean about the registries. Heck word is the ADBA knew the whole time what Eddington did. Good luck. You said their was swoggers blood there too? In your dog.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I never posted on this thread thought I had. My all time favorite "bloodline" I guess you would say is Bolio. Its good tightly linebred or IMO crosses with most anything well. it was my first love had a pure Patrick's male that was inbred Bolio very little anything else was just some tombstone rest was heavy clouse with a few outcrosses I think into some eli blood throughout if I'm not badly mistaken My husband, I , and Mr. Patrick done the percentages one of the few times we talked to him and he was exactly 50% Bolio and 10% Tombstone with Bolio in there 47xs and Tombstone 17xs in 10 generations. Gotta love that Bolio blood. He was an amazing animal IMO and most everyone else that met him.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

No he's camelot Peterson Chevy and dagger. All big dog lines. But he has some good dogs not too far back here's his ped if you're interested.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [257246] :: LYNCH'S FLEXING WARRIOR


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I was gonna ask, favorite blood for what purpose? Cant pick one but if I had to, it would take me personally knowing each individual dog from said line. Every dog is different.
I have seen some of those dogs pull also. Seen my buddy's big dog pull 2500 on a wagon cart a few times. He has some of that ed stuff .
I love to watch pulls. Last one i was at, had a show, and i did not do much but talk to some folks I knew in there. I wanted to watch, but was showing, and missed my favorite part...over a 1000#'s.

My perfect line would likely be a combo of bloodlines and that would depend on function and now that I think about that, it should be able to do anything.
Question has got the gears turning this morning.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

I've heard a lot anout Zebos Saronas chinaman dogs.I've had a male with Rdj in him loved him to death greath smart dog.Can't really say I have a favorite but I know I want a Zebo Carver or something from Floyd Boudreaux just heard nothing but great things about them dogs period


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

my own animals have a solid redboy foundation, with a cpl of good outs. but basically any bloodline will get you the foundation, then once you get that you can flavor it


----------

